# Publication



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Thu, 20 Jan 2000 13:38:00 -0500*
Greetings All,
    I too, sort of backed off the list due to the level of discussion that
transpired. It‘s good to see some intelligent exchanges now taking place.
Some time ago I asked if anyone knew where I could get a hold of a copy of
"Concise Lineages of the canadian Army." I have tramped the booktraders here
Ottawa and have come up with ziltch. If anyone has a copy that they would
be willing to photocopy I would be very appreciative, and of course pay
whatever costs, frieght, profit margin within reason required.
    I am launching my own millenium project entitled, "Famous Canadian
Regiments." The project, expected to begin end-Jan, will see the production
of technically correct figures/models spanning all the infantry trade groups
and rank levels. These figures will be 8" tall on either a resin or wooden
bass with identifying name plate. Each figure will also be authenticated by
regimental authority. The first figure will depict a guardsman of The
Canadian Grenadier Guards. Providing the first samples meet expectations the
hope is to have the programme endorsed by the Army Cadet League of Canada
who will receive a portion of all generated revenues. This entry is not
intended as a commercial ad although I know it could also lend itself to
that. The intention is to inform discerning collectors, historians, and
Regimenal Joes. The support to youth development is also worth note. Watch
for it in upcoming editions of Esprit de Corps magazine or contact me direct
at  davidwillard@home.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jamie Wilson <jbwilson@uss-exchange.student-serv.ualberta.ca>* on *Thu, 20 Jan 2000 17:45:10 -0700*
I can see a Canadian GI Joe comming out of this for sure.  Awesome.  It
wiould be nice to see the first Canadian soldiers to be sent abroad,
that is the Metis paddlers get on eas well.
Jamie 
> -----Original Message-----
> From:dave [SMTP:davidwillard@home.com]
> Sent:Thursday, January 20, 2000 5:30 PM
> To:Army List
> Subjectublication
> 
> Greetings All,
>     I too, sort of backed off the list due to the level of discussion
> that
> transpired. It‘s good to see some intelligent exchanges now taking
> place.
> Some time ago I asked if anyone knew where I could get a hold of a
> copy of
> "Concise Lineages of the canadian Army." I have tramped the
> booktraders here
> Ottawa and have come up with ziltch. If anyone has a copy that they
> would
> be willing to photocopy I would be very appreciative, and of course
> pay
> whatever costs, frieght, profit margin within reason required.
>     I am launching my own millenium project entitled, "Famous Canadian
> Regiments." The project, expected to begin end-Jan, will see the
> production
> of technically correct figures/models spanning all the infantry trade
> groups
> and rank levels. These figures will be 8" tall on either a resin or
> wooden
> bass with identifying name plate. Each figure will also be
> authenticated by
> regimental authority. The first figure will depict a guardsman of The
> Canadian Grenadier Guards. Providing the first samples meet
> expectations the
> hope is to have the programme endorsed by the Army Cadet League of
> Canada
> who will receive a portion of all generated revenues. This entry is
> not
> intended as a commercial ad although I know it could also lend itself
> to
> that. The intention is to inform discerning collectors, historians,
> and
> Regimenal Joes. The support to youth development is also worth note.
> Watch
> for it in upcoming editions of Esprit de Corps magazine or contact me
> direct
> at  davidwillard@home.com
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

